#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  ronde gaten zagen

## DJ Ruud

zoals jullie weten zijn de meeste speakers rond (jaja!)

het uitzagen van rondingen van de speakers doe ik altijd met een decoupeerzaag (in belgie zeggen ze een wipzaag!)
en dan zet je de speaker er van de voorkant erin!
dan zie je dus de gatsnede niet!
Nu wil ik voor de stijfheid van de baffle dikker hout gebruiken
en wil de speakers erin laten verzinken
ik heb wel een boven frees maar weet dus niet goed hoe ik die gaten mooi rond kan krijgen
maar zijn er collega's die daar een goede tip voor hebben

PS ik heb geen cnc bank

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wat ik heb gedaan:
1) speaker ondersteboven op de baffle leggen
2) met een potlood de schroefgaten aftekenen
3) de overliggende schroefgaten met elkaar verbinden m.b.v. een lineaal oid
4) met een passer een mooie circel tekenen (ja, dit heb ik echt serieus zelf gedaan, wel een grote passer voor nodig  :Wink: )

houdt rekening met dat het echte gat een fractie kleiner moet zijn dan waar de schroeven moeten komen  :Big Grin:

----------


## maikelpal

Hoi 

wat je kunt doen is een mal maken die iets groter is als je diameter van de speaker maar dan moet je wel rekening houden met de diameter van je frees en kopierring wat ook kan is dat je een mal maakt waar je de frees in zet en die schroef je dan in het midden vast en dan rond freest maar dan moet je wel opletten  als je het laatste beetje freest dat je frees dan niet weg schiet hopelijk heb je hier iets aan  ja en cnc blijft gewoon het handigste misschien bij de lokale meubelfabriek/timmerfabriek
groetjes maikel

----------


## pilot

Gewoon uitzagen of uitfrezen met decoupeerzaag of frees met cirkelgeleiding,als je over de helft bent even aan de achterzijde een lat eroverheen vastschroeven anders heb je kans dat de uitgezaagde plank wegdraait het laatste stukje

----------


## martje

Heel simpel je bovenfrees als passer gebruiken. Een strookmultiplex nemen die zet je met 2 boutjes op de voet van je frees vast dan zet je een schroef in het hart van gat (lees wat normaal de punt van de passer is) en dan fungeert het freesje als potlood werkt ideaal.

----------


## Rademakers

En voor cirkels waarvan de straal kleiner is als de voet van de frees (br-poorten en kleine luidsprekers), gebruik je bijvoorbeeld:

http://groups.msn.com/luidsprekers/r...to&PhotoID=153

Gemaakt van stukjes afvalhout (18 en 9 mm), ipv de frees met bouten te bevestigen, klem je de frees in.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Gast1401081

of gewoon de gatenzaag : http://www2.sandvik.com/C1256A650035ABFB/1840C568723B5409C12569AB003AB847/EF1CE508D0ECBF52C1256B4F002D1831/$file/PS-SB-4422ENG.pdf

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> of gewoon de gatenzaag [..]



helaas, die gaan maar tot 210 mm  :Wink:

----------


## Barthezz80

ik deed zelf weleens 2 18mm mdf/multiplex baffle's op elkaar verlijmen en schroeven en dan in de lijmklemmen zetten! je kan dan alvorens 2 verschillende gaten uitzagen, bv: bij het ene deel de buitenmaat van de speakerronding en bij de andere de binnenmaat en zo kan je je speaker laten verzinken (je kan natuurlijk ook een andere dikte kiezen:2x 15mm/ 2x 12mm etc), en perfect sub-laag met een 36mm dikke speakerbaffle!! ik krijg het trouwens wel perfect rond met decoupeerzaag (goed aftekenen en heel veel tijd nemen voor het uitzagen).

grt,

Bart

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Geplaatst door **************
> of gewoon de gatenzaag [..]
> 			
> ...



En verzinken gaat ook niet (als de baffle uit één plaat bestaat), bovendien zit je aan standaard maten vast.

Mvg Johan

----------


## DJ Ruud

Nou dat zijn al genoeg tips hier kunnen we iets mee !
zo kun je natuurlijk ook inbouwhandvaten en flenzen iets verzinken
ziet wel zo mooi afgewerkt uit
bedankt nog allemaal!

----------


## ivo

Ik heb voor mijn frees een zool gemaakt waarmee je cirkels kan maken. Ik doe het al jaren zo werkt prima.

http://members.home.nl/trendynights/index1.htm

----------

